# Navigation question- Elevation



## mhwilson100 (Dec 3, 2019)

Does anyone know of a way to get the Elevation to show on the navigation screen?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It is not possible with the factory Tesla set up.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

That would be nice for those of us who road trip a lot. Alas, it's not possible at this time(if ever). I use SIRI for this info. There's also a My Altitude app.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

If you happen to be planning a trip and would like know how the elevation will play in to the trip I believe abetterrouteplanner.com will show and account for elevation changes and how it will affect your range.


----------



## mhwilson100 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks all, good advice !


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

teslawinds.com is a good choice for real-time data enroute.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> If you happen to be planning a trip and would like know how the elevation will play in to the trip I believe abetterrouteplanner.com will show and account for elevation changes and how it will affect your range.


I believe Tesla's navigation also takes elevation into account. They just don't display elevation.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I believe Tesla's navigation also takes elevation into account. They just don't display elevation.


Correct and I agree, I'd trust the car to truly know when to charge, but thought user just wanted to see literally what the elevation changes are.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I believe Tesla's navigation also takes elevation into account. They just don't display elevation.


Yes, elevation is certainly factored into the nav system(you can tell that by looking at the predicted energy graph when a trip is entered). However, sometimes on road trips it's nice to know elevations when choosing between alternate destinations. Especially when you're not on a Tesla-chosen route(waypoints Elon, please!).


----------

